# Ha Seung Jin



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

was chosen to be a member of the Korean Senior national team. He is the second high schooler in Korea ever to become a member of the national team, after (ironically) his father, Ha Dong Ki, who was the first Korean basketball player over 2m (he was 2m 05cm, around 6-10.... for reference, Ha's sister is also 6-9)
But he will likely not participate in the Asian Championships, as SFX is holding a camp at the same time as the national team training camp. 
granted, the korean national team is pitiful, but it's pretty cool how his dad and he are the two tallest players of their respective generations, and were both the only HSers to be named to the team.

for reference, his father injured his knee during senior year of college and retired from basketball.

oh yeah, another "tradition"... he attends the same high school that his father did.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Will he be going up against Wang, Bateer or Ming in this tourney?


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Will he be going up against Wang, Bateer or Ming in this tourney?


well, aside from the fact that he will likely not play in the tournament (because of the SFX camp)

Yao (this is his last name) i think has a contract clause that allows him to play natonal team games. And as this tournament determines which nation, our of Asia, gets to go to the olympics, I think Ha will end up facing Yao. Mengke Bateer, I think Ha would also be facingl. But didn't Wang get blackisted by chinese basketballl or something?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Do you know if they have ever matched up and if so how he did?


I am pretty sure Wang got blacklisted by the team for last year's olympics no clue if he is back in good graces.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Wang is not blacklisted. Some NT officials including the head coach have said that they welcome him back at any time. But I don't think he has even made any contact to them yet.


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

I saw Ha at the Junior World Championship, he is very slow and has no moves. Reminded me of Muresan but even for a few years Gheorghe played good basketball. I don't think Ha will have a career in the NBA.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Just how HUGE is Ha Seung Jin ???


----------



## matthaus (Aug 16, 2002)

Ht: 7-3 
Wt: 310£¨or more£©


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Anyone know how Ha Seung-Jin is doing this year or any new news on him?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Anyone know how Ha Seung-Jin is doing this year or any new news on him?


This is from NBAdraft.net


> Another Marketing Giant?
> 
> Ha Seung-jin
> 
> ...


http://www.nbadraft.net/draftbuzz012.asp

It is helpful to check the articles section of their site and not just the new mock draft every week.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Yi Janilin is nasty


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

*SI report on Seung-Jin*

In the SI that I just got in the mail today, it says that Ha is 7'4 and 325lbs. He is currently working out at UCLA under the auspicies of SFX Sports Agency. It says that he does need to improve his stamina and his strength before he will be NBA ready and they hope that he will make a splash at the pre-draft camps in May.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: SI report on Seung-Jin*



> Originally posted by <b>onecooljew</b>!
> In the SI that I just got in the mail today, it says that Ha is 7'4 and 325lbs.


Can you say ginormous?!


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Ginormous


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

7-4, 325! That´s absolutely huge, if he has any coordination he could be good to have as a project.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

I saw Ha matched up against Yao Ming for one quarter at the Asian Championship Final. I was impressed. NOT "Wow! He's great!" impress, more like, "hmm, he looks like he's worth a gamble." impress.

Ha has virtually no offense aside from dunk, put-back, and a mini-hook (3-ft range). His most impressive traits are the fact that he can stand a foot from Yao Ming and look Yao in the eyes without straining his neck and he has a relatively wide body (though it doesn't look well conditioned). What separates Ha from guys like Slavko Vranes and Chris Christoffersen is his mobility. Ha actually has average foot speed, lateral quickness, and explosiveness (compared to NBA centers), that's pretty good for a guy with way above average size.

He plays with good aggression (at least against Yao). Probably will develop into a center who doesn't score much but rebounds and block some shots. 

Ha is a long-term project. I say mid to late first round, to a team
that can afford to wait three to four years.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> What separates Ha from guys like Slavko Vranes and Chris Christoffersen is his mobility.


Come on! Chris "The Highwayman" Christoffersen has got to be the fastest and best center alive, no one can stop him!!!
Ok, he´s from Denmark and so am I, I have to stick up for my countrymen. Seriously, he could be signed soon, every team needs a center these days...


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

*can anyone say...*

Priest Lauderdale??


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: SI report on Seung-Jin*



> Originally posted by <b>onecooljew</b>!
> In the SI that I just got in the mail today, it says that Ha is 7'4 and 325lbs. He is currently working out at UCLA under the auspicies of SFX Sports Agency. It says that he does need to improve his stamina and his strength before he will be NBA ready and they hope that he will make a splash at the pre-draft camps in May.


dont forget he is still growing, he definately will be taller than yao and is already bigger than him.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*question*

hmm... So I haven't heard a whole lot, but from what everyone is saying, and based on his article, he seems like under the right circumstances, he could play next year and be in a regular rotation......

But for what team?

Who has been rumored to be "interested?"


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

Im not a fan of Ha Seung Jin yet. Although, ive never seen him play all photos of him point to "Aligator Arm" syndrome. Where your arms span is shorter than your height. Granted he is 7'4 , but his arms look abnormaly short!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BagFullOTreez</b>!
> Im not a fan of Ha Seung Jin yet. Although, ive never seen him play all photos of him point to "Aligator Arm" syndrome. Where your arms span is shorter than your height. Granted he is 7'4 , but his arms look abnormaly short!


Otherwise known as KWS...

Kevin Willis Syndrome.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

and he looks hella ugly too.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BagFullOTreez</b>!
> Im not a fan of Ha Seung Jin yet. Although, ive never seen him play all photos of him point to "Aligator Arm" syndrome. Where your arms span is shorter than your height. Granted he is 7'4 , but his arms look abnormaly short!


Well Yao is 7'5 and relatively short arms also.


----------

